# Alsthom Diesel Locomotive Class 2600 CP (Portuguese Railways)



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Another project finished in 2012: the Alsthom Diesel Locomotive Class 2600 CP (H0) from the Portuguese Railways.
A ROCO model was used (BB 22000 from SNFC) with the resin kit produced by MicroModel for the portuguese version of this french locomotive.

Extra PE set with details where applied to this model, available at SMD-Produtions:
http://www.smd-productions.fr/smd041.html

































































































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Now, some photos of the most interesting part of the this project:









http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/964/locomotiva2600cp16800.jpg









http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/9561/locomotiva2600cp15800.jpg









http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/2894/locomotiva2600cp14800.jpg









http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/6406/locomotiva2600cp13800.jpg



Hope you like it!


Thanks,
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Alsthom Electric Locomotive Class 2600 CP Portuguese Railways*

Hi,

another photo:








http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/1382/9gdb.jpg

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice work! Do you have a layout to run this on?


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Alsthom Electric Locomotive Class 2600 CP Portuguese Railways*

Hi,

Indeed. I have a Märklin (AC) layout, and that's the reason I need to convert all locomotives from DC/DCC to AC.

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Great! Maybe you can share some pictures with us sometime. We love seeing new layouts, and those from Europe are an interesting change of pace!


----------

